# Schmiedequest



## Elidrias (6. Januar 2007)

hey

ich bin 45 und schiemd skill auf 205 und ich kriege nirgendwo einen Quest für Schmiede?!

Woran liegt das pls help me xD

mfg


----------



## Pagan (10. Januar 2007)

Elidrias schrieb:


> hey
> 
> ich bin 45 und schiemd skill auf 205 und ich kriege nirgendwo einen Quest für Schmiede?!
> 
> ...




Da du nicht schreibst, ob Allianz oder Horde, schau mal hier - da sind alle Schmiedequests nebst Questgeber aufgelistet (allerdings auf Englisch):

http://www.thottbot.com/?tq=Blacksmithing


----------



## chorg (10. Januar 2007)

Für die Horde in OG bei den Schmieden. Und sammel schonmal ordentlich Eisen.


----------

